# Hymer 694 electroblock



## 124926 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am a complete newbie to motorhomes and I have just purchased a 1990 694. I have had a few problems so far, the most major being engine failure on the drive back from buying it!
My question is not about the engine (its being reconditioned now) but the electroblock. Am I right in thinking this unit is the metal box near to where the 240v hook-up goes in? I cannot see any fuses or switches on or in the box and Im just wondering if I am in the right place before I start taking things apart. 
Should the electroblock make a humming noise when connected to a generator? Mine doesn't but I read somewhere else in this forum that it should. The other symptoms of my problem is that when genny is connected the 240v sockets work but nothing else does. The gauges that show the battery charging, water levels etc are also completely dead.
Also does anyone know a good tutorial on trouble shooting the electrobloc unit in my model of hymer? 
Jason.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer 694*

If no-one comes up with an answer, I would try Peter Hambilton near Preston. www.friendlyhippo.co.uk He knows absolutely everything there is to know about Hymers and has a good team working for him. We had a lot of work done at their workshop - first class every time. Give him a call....

Otherwise, if you do not have a habitation manual - www.hymer.com - ask them for a B694, 1990, manual in English (in particular the electroblock) - give your address details and one should arrive in the post in a couple of weeks - well it did for us!!

Sundial


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

The Elektroblock on my (2003) van does have a lot of fuses on top, not sure about older ones.

A few things to ponder:
- since the van is new to you, are you sure a leisure battery is fitted (previous owner might have kept/removed it)?
- did you find the 12V on/off switch (and is it on?)

Very basic suggestions, but you have to start somewhere :roll:


----------



## 124926 (Jun 22, 2009)

I did email Hymer for a manual and they quickly emailed me the correct manual but only rudimentary infomation about the electroblock in there. 
I actually bought the motorhome from only a few miles from Peter Hambiltons place and they know the vehicle as they fitted a new skylight for the previous owner. 
There is a leisure battery, and all the 12v was working when I purchased it. Everything seems to have gone wrong when the leisure battery ran flat because one of the lights was left on and I tried to get power via the genny. I took the leisure battery out today to try and charge it on a slow trickle with a normal van battery charger but it kept blowing the fuse on the charger. Maybe there is a problem with the battery?
I also cannot find a 12v on off switch and there is no mention as far as I can see in the manual


----------



## fixitjohn (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there!
I have a friend that owns one of those hymer vans, The 12v. switch is on the panel itself with a little light that comes on to show that it`s working. when mains power is present it has a light that illuminates next to 230v. 
seems as though the electrobloc is not getting a supply, there is a mains lead (like a kettle lead) going into it so check that first also look at the rocker switch on the unit that turns the batteries off. perhaps the mechanic has disconnected a 50 amp fuse in the engine bay that supplies the liesure battery. if this does not work peter hambleton at preston is your man. ps. dare I say it are you connecting your charger the right way around? 
:roll:


----------



## fixitjohn (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there! me again while you are at it check to see if there is an earthing
connection disconnected in the engine bay! but do not do try to replace with 230v connected! Just a thought :roll:


----------

